# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Fotografi qe kan lidhje me fene (qesharake ashtu si fete)

## iliria e para

Po filloj me disa...

----------


## ane



----------


## ane



----------


## iliria e para

..................................................  ...................

----------


## Darius

Hahahaah prifti duke lujt e Kuqe, e Zeze.  LoL

----------


## iliria e para

..............................................

----------


## VOLSIV

Me sa pash nga fotot ishte pikerisht jeta e nje fetari e jetuar si nje jofetar dhe kjo te ben vertet te qeshesh. Po te ishte nje jofetar ne ato situata nuk do qeshte njeri sepse ska asgje per te qeshur. Uroj gjithashtu qe te jete per humor kjo teme jo per fyerje se pastaj bie ndesh me rregulloren e forumit.

----------


## MARGUS

fetaret ne pauz(relaxim)  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## iliria e para

Po pse  hyni te ky nenforum? A e kuptova, per te qeshur me ateistet.

----------


## iliria e para

Gaditu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ane



----------


## ane



----------


## Pirate of Love



----------


## Pirate of Love

estagfirullah  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

ATTACH]163070[/ATTACH]

----------


## Pirate of Love



----------


## ane



----------


## ane



----------


## ane



----------

kiniku (13-12-2013)

----------


## semiku

Selafisten TV  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ane



----------

iliria e para (13-12-2013)

----------

